# Dec. Detroit Herf



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Is this still on for Dec. Booker, trying to talk the wife into it.....Dave


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm flying in on the 10th, and will be there until Sunday the 17th.
Busy most of the week, but Friday and Saturday night are open.
Looking forward to seeing you fellas again.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be game for something earlier in the day


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

If you guys are :aland :w I'm there.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey i would be willing to come. where will it be at? ill be home from school after Dec 14th and would love to meet fellow cigar smokers.

Jon


----------



## dalerobk (Nov 8, 2006)

I would definitely be up for it as well.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Did I miss something while at sea or did someone gimp his other knee and he can't get up..:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

He is without computer for the time being, last I spoke with him he said probably end of this week?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

When and Where and I will be there:z


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I meant thats when he'd be online again.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey bailyes of troy, mi has a cigar room that has pool tables and tvs. it is opened to anyone, it is a sports bar that has a very huge cigar smoking room. the food there is reasonably priced from 6.95 to 10.00 that includes like burgers, fish etc. they also have a humidor but its not a walk in or anything but you can purchase cigars there as well

jon


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I've mentioned Bailey's in the past...it seems like most of the people would like to stay closer on the east side. I do like the setting of Bailey's better though, it is much more wide open than Robustos, plus they have pool tables, and the music is not as loud. Bailey's also has a full menu.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting, full menu means myself as a youngster and any other under 21 people will have a much easier time than the casino. Although Robusto's was the same way when I called up to a certain time


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Bailey's is hit or miss on carding to get in. I've been carded about half the time I've gone there. If you get there early enough, you shouldn't have a problem. I think anything after dinnertime and they start carding at the door.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i go there alot and my question is, when you mean card? card for the bar or the cigar room because i have never heard of anyone being id for going into the smoking lounge? just wondering


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I've been carded right at the door....several times. It doesn't bother me, I know they are doing their job.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

It bothers me lol, I just want a nice place to smoke and talk. Hard to find around here, or at least close to me.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Well, we'll just have to start the herf earlier....like around dinner time. You shouldn't have any problem getting in then. We will just order some food, and you should be set for the night.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Might be interested in this, it all depends on when. I will be headed back to WI for the holidays. Maybe try to arrange it so I can swing by.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i seriously want to stop talking about how much fun this would be and actually set a date and time for this. Im Game :z 


:gn FINALS


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Any suggestions for a day and time?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DEC 21-23 OR DEC 29-31 

ILL BE ABLE TO GO ANYTIME ANYPLACE ANYWHERE


:gn FINALS


----------

